# Cpl. Robert T. Krauss Maryland Transportation Authority



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Maryland Transportation Officer Dies of Injuries*

*His motorcycle was hit in December as he led a funeral procession.*

_Officer.com News
_
A Maryland Transportation Authority officer died Friday of injuries sustained in December when his motorcycle was struck during a funeral procession. 
Cpl. Robert T. Krauss, 39, was undergoing another surgery when he died, according to reports. 
The 18-year veteran was seriously injured Dec. 21 when his motorcycle was hit. 
Funeral arrangments will be posted on Officer.com as they become available.


----------

